# Privacy Error in Chrome when using go.cyclechat.net links



## gaijintendo (6 Oct 2018)

Chrome is reporting that go.cyclechat.net isn't secure - and as a result, I can't click out of any of the presumably affiliated links from the site.


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2018)

Same here, wanted to see what biggs682 had found on ebay today.....


----------



## roadrash (6 Oct 2018)

ive just posted a similar question prompted by wanting to see what biggs had found


----------



## HLaB (6 Oct 2018)

I have no problems in Chrome on my phone or lap top. I don't know if its anything to do with it but I use www.cyclechat.net rather than go.cyclechat.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Oct 2018)

I have that too from time to time.


----------

